
Facebook Reports First Quarter 2014 Results - arajendiran
http://investor.fb.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=842071
======
aaronbrethorst

        Mobile MAUs were 1.01 billion as of March 31, 2014,
        an increase of 34% year-over-year. 
    

That's crazy. 1/7th of the world's population logs in to Facebook from a
mobile device at least once a month.

(edit: as it turns out, these numbers are from the 1st quarter. Q2's show 1.07
billion mobile MAU:
[http://investor.fb.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=861599](http://investor.fb.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=861599))

~~~
ChuckMcM
And this is the challenge for Google. If mobile users reliably go to Facebook
daily, that is where people will want to advertise to them, if they are
spending all of their time on their mobile rather than their laptop or
desktop, then mobile advertising will be more important than advertising in
the laptop/desktop space.

Interesting times.

~~~
mcintyre1994
In fairness Google announced the same figure for Android recently, so they're
not completely losing control over mobile at the moment.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I agree with you, the insight is that the most common thing people do on
laptops or desktops is 'search for something' if the most common thing people
do on mobile is 'check my facebook' then that puts Facebook on mobile in the
seat where Google sits on computers. I'm bummed I sold my FB stock when it hit
40.

------
danhak
First of all, Facebook reported Q2 2014 results today, not first quarter. The
OP is months old.

Secondly, what's with this new HN trend of people submitting quarterly
financial results of publicly traded tech companies. It is usually not
newsworthy outside of financial media.

~~~
andrew93101
Here is the link to Q2:
[http://investor.fb.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=861599](http://investor.fb.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=861599)

------
twerquie
Either I'm interpreting this too simplistically or they're doing a great deal
better than I expected.

~~~
debt
That's because HN lives in an echo chamber of FB hate while 90%(close to a
billion people) of FB users actually find it as an indispensably useful tool.

~~~
sabbatic13
"indispensably useful tool" is way too strong. They find it a service that is
hard, or at least usually undesirable, to do without.

~~~
debt
How do you generalize more than a billion people with "they"?

I think we're reaching the limits of the English language with that one. I'd
say it's hard for an outsider to determine how the majority of a billion
people view a particular product.

~~~
sabbatic13
I'm sorry, but you generalized about the same billion people and even offered
a completely imaginary 90% statistic to boot. And I'm not an outsider, not to
the industry, not to web services, not to social networks, not to FB itself.
I've been a user and an employee and a consultant for all of those things.

------
aaronbrethorst
dang - This news is 3 months old. Today's announcement was submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8076706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8076706)

~~~
dang
Right. We'll just leave the other thread as is, since this one has been
flagged by users.

------
brickmort
That's alot of zeroes.

